# Calcular phase plug para medios 12



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2013)

alguien sabe como calcular los phase plug


----------



## latino18hvm (Ene 30, 2013)

Mira algo sobre esa tecnologia:
--------------------------------

Los enchufes se encuentran en la fase de compresión normalmente los conductores cargados por los cuernos. Usted puede adaptar un controlador de estructura abierta para la carga de cuerno rodeándola con un recinto que proporciona una cavidad trasera y una cavidad delantera equipado con un enchufe de fase. Algunos obstáculos colocados frente a estos  conductores O.F., mientras la que llaman phase plugs, no lo son!
El propósito de un phase plugs son 4:
1) Reducir el volumen de la cavidad frontal [Vc]
2) Reducir el área de la garganta efectiva [St] "visto" por el conductor a través del uso de hendiduras radiales o circulares colocados en estrecha proximidad a diafragma del conductor.
3) Mitigar los modos de onda de pie en la cavidad frontal a través de la colocación judicial de un número selecto de estas rendijas.
4) Por estos medios, una alta relación de compresión [St] / [Sd] se puede lograr para mejorar la eficiencia de conversión, aplanar la respuesta de frecuencia, y extenderlo también.


File: AESP1384.pdf
Date: Nov-78
Title: An Application of Bob Smith's Phasing Plug
Author: F. M. Murray
Affiliation: Jamse B. Lansing Sound, Inc., Northridge, CA
Publication: AES-P, No. 1384, Cnv. 61 (Nov-1978)
URL: http://www.aes.org/publications/preprints/search.html
e-Library: 
Abstract: The war of the phasing plugs still rages after more than 25 years. Compression driver phasing plugs have vacillated between annular rings, salt shakers, teardrops, and now radial slots again. When Bob Smith provided simple design criteria for optimization of the annular ring type, little did he realize how studiously he would be ignored.
Abstract: His design is now incorporated into a large compression driver capable of operating to the high frequencies where this design is important


File: ASAJ025-0305.pdf
Date: Mar-53
Title:	An Investigation of the Air Chamber of Horn Type Loudspeakers
Author:	Bob H. Smith
Publication:	ASA-J, Vol. 25, No. 2, Pg. 305, Mar-1953
Affiliation: Division of Electrical Engineering, University of California
URL: http://dx.doi.org/10.1121/1.1917553
Abstract (1): The front air chamber design is treated as a boundary value problem which yields a solution of the wave equation for the general case in which the horn throat enters the air chamber in a circumferentially symmetrical manner.
Abstract (2): The following specific cases are analyzed: (1) the case in which the horn throat enters the air chamber by means of a single orifice, (2) the horn throat enters the air chamber by means of a single annulus of radius [r] and width [w], and (3) the horn throat enters the air chamber in [m] annuli of radii [r1],[r2],...[rm] and widths [w1],[w2],...[wm].
Abstract (3): The analysis reveals that the radial perturbations caused by the horn throat excites higher order modes. At the resonant frequencies of these modes the horn throat pressure becomes zero and the loudspeaker does not radiate. By suitable choice of annulus radii and widths the first [m] modes may be suppressed and the corresponding nulls in the output pressure eliminated.

File: AESP-7258.pdf
Date: Oct-07
Title: A New Methodology for the Acoustic Design of Compression Driver Phase-Plugs with Concentric Annular Channels
Author: Mark Dodd
Affiliation: GP Acoustics, Ltd., Maidstone, UK
Author: Jack Oclee-Brown
Affiliation: GP Acoustics, Ltd., Maidstone, UK
Publication: AES-P No. 7258, Cnv. 123 (Oct-2007)
URL: http://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=14316
Plugs with Concentric Annular Channels

Fuente: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/192215-phase-plug.html


Espero q sea de tu ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2013)

¿ Pasaste por aquí ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tica-diseno-gabinetes-otros-81777/#post700344


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2013)

muchisimas gracias por la pronta respuesta, dejenme estudiar ahora


----------

